# Whats your favorite Jewel Orchid?



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

I love the gold sparkly lightning of Macodes petola. I also love how it grows very well for me. I wouldnt mind having a field of it. 

So whats yours?

BTW if you have Dossinia marmorata var. dayii or Macodes lowii LET ME KNOW!

-Chris


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I like Sarcoglottis sceptrodes and Cyclopogon linleyanum


----------



## Plantnerd (Dec 9, 2011)

Well i love all jewel orchids.. They are just so hard to find.
I have Macodes lowii and it's ok, although my favorite ones that i have are probably Macodes celebica and Crepidium metallicum. Hopefully i will be able to expand my little collection in the spring

'Edit. What is the difference between a normal dossinia mar.. and the var. dayii?


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm actually not famil with just red D. marmorata. I just know D. m. var. dayii because I received as a substitute.


----------



## carbonetc (Oct 13, 2008)

Dossinoides "Indra's Web" is my favorite so far.


----------



## Plantnerd (Dec 9, 2011)

a Vertigo Guy said:


> I'm actually not famil with just red D. marmorata. I just know D. m. var. dayii because I received as a substitute.


Hmm i wonder which one i have haha.. Owell it is pretty all the same.

Here is a pic of Macodes celebica.. As always it is hard to capture their true grace with a camera. It's leafs are really quite brown as can be see where the sun hit.


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

Ooh I like that! Whenever you have extra I would like to buy one or two off you.


----------



## Armson (Sep 8, 2008)

It's not a cheap plant but I think this one is awesome.....

Jewel Orchid - Goodyera pusilla


----------

